# How to post photos...



## Way.Of.The.Mantis (Apr 22, 2007)

How do I post photos? Can I use something like www.imageshack.us and post the link?

Thanks..!


----------



## robo mantis (Apr 22, 2007)

Yes you use an image hoster then at the bottom of the image there will be a ULR, something else, then something that has a script with this in the beginning and end of the script


----------



## Rick (Apr 22, 2007)

Or you can use photobucket.com which I prefer.


----------



## OGIGA (Apr 22, 2007)

Lots of people use photobucket. I have never used it since I've always hosted images from my website.


----------



## robo mantis (Apr 22, 2007)

You have a site OGIGA?


----------

